# Just purchased a US Cutter MH721 and need help with fonts!



## GinaAECO (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello! I just purchased a US Cutter MH 721 and got it to work okay, but how do I find the monogram fonts with the entwined-scrolling letters? I have these types of fonts for my embroidery business and tried to save an embroidery monogram as a jpeg file, to upload into the vinyl cutter software, but it didn't translate and therefore wouldn't cut the monogram. Can anybody please tell me where I can purchase the right fonts? I'd really appreciate it!!


----------



## Terry W (Oct 8, 2008)

You can only cut vector items with a cutter. You would need to convert it in corel or AI for your cutter to recognize it.

You could also try inkskape. Its a free vector program with a decent trace function


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

Dafont.com, free fonts to download


----------



## GinaAECO (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Terry! Thanks for sending a reply so quickly! You know, when we uploaded the jpeg file of the embroidery font to the vinyl cutter software, we did re-save it as a vector file, however, when we sent it to the cutter, the design was distorted. I have the corel software, but I just got it and do not know how to use it yet! Yikes!


----------



## Terry W (Oct 8, 2008)

Youll soon learn what your cutter can do. What I do before sending an image to cut is view in wireframe mode than zoom in to all the areas and make sure lines are connected and no double lines etc. If you zoom in you will see just what your cutter will cut. If its jaggy to start out with your cutter will cut just like that.

Like nascarbob said "dafont" is a good place for free fonts. You may still need to convert to curves, group and turn off any fills to get your cutter to work right. I cut right from corel so don't know what you have to do for your exact cutting software.


----------



## GinaAECO (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the additional input, Terry. I did go to the dafonts web site and found one font that might work for the type of 3-letter monogram style I'm trying to achieve. I'll go into my corel software and see if I can figure something out. I'm so used to my embroidery fonts and how easy they are to use, that I was hoping to find the same to be true for the vinyl cutter!

Thanks again and I will certainly try your suggestions! Wish me luck!

Gina


----------



## Terry W (Oct 8, 2008)

You will find it gets a lot easier after you figure the first few things out.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

What cutter software are you using???


----------



## GinaAECO (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Bob -
The software is called SignBlazer - and it has lots of fonts for typing words - but what I am looking for is the type of software that creates 3 letter monograms. Check out the monogram fonts on my web site - these are for embroidery. Is there anything like this for the vinyl cutter? Thanks again for your help! I really appreciate that! Here's the link to my web site: www.americanembroideryco.com

Gina


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

GinaAECO said:


> Hi Bob -
> The software is called SignBlazer - and it has lots of fonts for typing words - but what I am looking for is the type of software that creates 3 letter monograms. Is there anything like this for the vinyl cutter?
> Gina


I've done plenty of monograms over the years. I have Flexi sign pro, but I'm sure you can do this with all the programs. 

I find the font I want, type the 3 letters onto the screen with spaces between each letter. 

Then I have to break them apart. 

Now you can size them all individualy. 

Space them all together to look good, weld together (if needed) and cut. 

Remember to cut heat vinyl in mirror. 

If you need more help let me know.


----------



## GinaAECO (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you Bob!

Gina


----------



## xzeoussport (Oct 27, 2008)

Go to uscutter.com and go to forum and post your problem you will get help. I have a MH-871 and any problems I'll post there.


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

signblazer has a vectorize function you need to convert a picture monochrome, set the threshold then you use the vectorize function.


----------



## 2 Cute (May 6, 2009)

Gina, Did you ever find the a font that would cut the intertwined intials?


----------

